# Where to buy deadlift blocks



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

My gym doesn't have a power rack to do rack pulls, so am looking to buy some blocks to deadlift off instead.

Where would be the best place to buy? Or is it easier to just buy big block of wood from a merchant or somewhere?


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

i bought a railway sleeper untreated and had it chainsawed into 4 bits cost me £20 total


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

defo just make them with timber much cheaper and easier


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

We have a set of car axle stands next to the squat rack to use for rack pulls,

Few quid from a car boot or market.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ianm2585 said:


> i bought a railway sleeper untreated and had it chainsawed into 4 bits cost me £20 total


Where would you buy such things?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've asked a local joiner to make me a solid wooden block for squatting...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

What are the advantages of rack pulls over a deadlift? Is it just to take legs out of the equation?

In terms of make shift blocks, would breeze blocks not work?


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

most timber yards sell untreated sleepers people use them for garden borders


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sleepers crack after a while, its best to use layers of ply as it absorbs the impact much better.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

This should see you right. Like Matt said screw a few sheets of ply to it.

http://www.warriortraining.co.uk/2011/11/diy-homemade-deadlift-blocks.html

Shouldn't cost more than a couple of quid and take no time at all


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So I've decided to make my own. Had some pallets laying about so spend about 20mins earlier making one, will do the other later and post pics.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What are the advantages of rack pulls over a deadlift? Is it just to take legs out of the equation?
> 
> In terms of make shift blocks, would breeze blocks not work?


Different exercise - takes a lot of the legs and lower back out of the movement. Targets the lats pretty well.

Powerlifters utilise the movement to work on their lockout, bodybuilders utilse it to hit the back hard without deadlifting from the floor. Give it a try


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Different exercise - takes a lot of the legs and lower back out of the movement. Targets the lats pretty well.
> 
> Powerlifters utilise the movement to work on their lockout, bodybuilders utilse it to hit the back hard without deadlifting from the floor. Give it a try


you saying his back is sh1t :whistling:


----------

